# Journey Times UK



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

We use ViaMichelin as a route planner and I am curious to know how accurate the journey time might be. It is quoting 3hrs 36 mins from Holyhead to Keswick. While that time will be fine on Friday, will it be ok on Monday when i'm heading for an early afternoon sailing

Noel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tincan said:


> We use ViaMichelin as a route planner and I am curious to know how accurate the journey time might be. It is quoting 3hrs 36 mins from Holyhead to Keswick. While that time will be fine on Friday, will it be ok on Monday when i'm heading for an early afternoon sailing
> 
> Noel


I wouldn't rely on it Noel. They do not factor in the effects of "Sod's Law". (That would be "Murphy's Law" where you come from.    )

Getting there an hour early is far preferable to chewing your fingernails in a traffic holdup. That's not the most relaxing way to start a holiday. :evil:

Cheers

Zebedee


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

In the UK I reckon journey times on average to cover 40 miles in an hour. So a 200 mile trip equals 5 hours.

This tends to give me plenty of time for holdups, and if I'm at my destination early, its better than being late  

regards

Geoff


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

For more years than I care to remember we always seem to average about 50mph including short stops.
It's a figure that doesn't seem to have altered from the 60s to today!
HTH


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Journey times*

Hi

I never rely on those timings on websites. I use my judgement.

I can do Barnsley to Dover in a smidge over 4 hours, but try it on a Friday afternoon or a Sunday afternoon and that could be doubled. I would not worry about missing a ferry at Dover as they operate so frequently.

If I was sailing from Hull or Bilbao where there are restricted services, I would allow far too much time for the journey and simply have a coffee and snack etc.

Russell


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote
I wouldn't rely on it Noel. They do not factor in the effects of "Sod's Law". (That would be "Murphy's Law" where you come from.    )

I personally subscribe to Doyles amendment to Murphys Law; Doyle states that Murphy was an optimist

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tincan said:


> Quote
> I personally subscribe to Doyles amendment to Murphys Law; Doyle states that Murphy was an optimist


I like it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

So do I.

Must remember not to use it here though or I'll get done for plagiarism.

Cheers


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Plagarise away - I do it all the time. Change of plans for us though, was changing out a gas cylinder last night and it fell on my foot breaking a toe so instead of walking and cycling around the Lakes I'm sitting at home in Dublin with my foot on a chair for the weekend

Noel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Noel. Really rotten luck.

Was it Murphy or Doyle having a go at you? Sounds like they planned it together.

Hope you are not laid up for too long and can make the trip before the weather gets too bad. At least you should not have a problem with the ferry company when you want to re-schedule the crossing, but it might be wise to get a note from your doctor just in case. :?: 

A drop or two of single malt is said to be very good for broken toes.

Regards

Zeb


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> A drop or two of single malt is said to be very good for broken toes.


Just be careful not to dribble it through the cracks though. :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Holyhead Keswick*

No chance! Not even a car could do it that quick and stay in the speed limit. I do both destinations from the Wirral in my motorhome and my son does both in his white delivery van. On a good day, I'd reckon on 5 hours without delay. My son says over 4 hours. If you want to consider the delays, the A55 can become choked for no apparent reason around Queensferry (and by the Menai Bridge), the M6 from Lymm to Blackpool can be very busy but rarely grinds to a complete halt.

Quite honestly, I'd think about 6 hours plus; two and a half to Chester, half an hour for a stop, three hours to Keswick. This should allow for potential holdups but not of course the unexpected.

Then again, lady luck may smile on you and you could do it in 4 hours!


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Holyhead Keswick*



Brock said:


> No chance!
> Then again, lady luck may smile on you and you could do it in 4 hours!


Lady Luck has been laughing at me not smiling. This trip was never meant to be, first the ferry company tried to wriggle out of a free offer, then cos i was travelling on a bank Holiday I had to pay a supplement and then I bust my toe. They have said in writing that I can rebook before 31 May 08 so we will get to see the Lakes hopefully in better weather. I have a bottle of Bushmills nearby and will take Zebs advice avoiding the cracks except for the ones in my teeth Dougie

I note Zeb was being very PC not mentioning whether the malt would have an "E" or not

Noel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Noel said:


> I note Zeb was being very PC not mentioning whether the malt would have an "E" or not


Never gave it a thought Noel. I don't do PC. Load of rowlocks in my opinion. :roll:

Now let's tell the truth . . I don't understand what you mean by the quote above.  Please explain for the uninitiated. (My malt usually has another malt in it!)

Cheers

Zeb


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

whiskey or whisky - Irish or Scotch

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Geoff.

Never developed a taste for the Irish, so didn't know how to spell it.

Good excuse for a holiday to Ireland methinks, to do a bit of serious research.

Cheers (pun intended)

Zeb


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi zeb

It don't matter where you go and what you drink as long as it comes from Islay, preferably with the name Ardbeg

Then ITS whisky

regards

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

On the button Geoff!!

Clearly a scholar, a gentleman, an acknowledged expert, and your round after all this flattery if we ever meet near a bar with some Ardbeg on tap (as it were).   

Cheers


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Back on topic.

Yesterday I had to travel from home to Ironbridge Power Station, a distance of 105 miles by my selected route. At my reckoning of 40 miles per hour, an estimated time of approx 2.5 hours. It took 4 hours!  In fact it took 1.5 hours to get to the motorway  

But coming back it was better than expected - 2 hours  

But this was by car not motorhome, so both times would have been slower in the van - it does not do 85  

Zeb

If there's no Ardbeg, I can just manage on Laphroaig or Lagavulin

regards

Geoff


----------

